# DIY bike stand



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Just made this today. Everything came out to about 41 bucks, got all the parts at Lowes.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice! How about a parts list or close up of the joints? Anything you'd do differently next time around?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Good work! Always like the DIY posts.


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

I made mine using a few pieces of old square tubing I had kicking around, and a pair of vice grips for the clamp. just took a piece of pipe and cut a small section of it and welded it to the vice grips (need to take out a fair bit of the middle of the pipe so the seatpost will fit in), then welded it to some threaded rod, and welded a bolt to the stand....now I can tun it to various angles. I've made a few now for friends, they all love it.


----------



## Junithanx (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice. I may have to build something similar. I just built this one the other day.

the drop down is there to give the rear derailleur room if it is extended (obviously I have it on the front wheel in the pics). I also found having the angled tubes gives a good area for the tire to rest against to hold the bike up.


----------

